# New folder in C drive "vcs5BGEffects"



## AU518987077 (Jan 21, 2008)

i noticed that you helped someone with this folder on another thread, but since the help was user specific i thought i should make a new thread for my specific system, heres the check now log that was created

ComboFix 08-01-20.1 - AU518987077 2008-01-20 20:08:14.1 - NTFSx86
Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600.2.1252.1.1033.18.1014 [GMT -7:00]
Running from: C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Documents\Downloads\Internet\ComboFix.exe
* Created a new restore point

*WARNING -THIS MACHINE DOES NOT HAVE THE RECOVERY CONSOLE INSTALLED !!*
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Other Deletions )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

C:\WINDOWS\system32\Cache

.
((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Drivers/Services )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

.
-------\LEGACY_IPRIP
-------\Iprip

((((((((((((((((((((((((( Files Created from 2007-12-21 to 2008-01-21 )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.

2008-01-20 20:06 . 2000-08-31 08:00	51,200	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\NirCmd.exe
2008-01-19 08:01 . 2008-01-19 08:01 d--h-----	C:\WINDOWS\PIF
2008-01-15 15:39 . 2008-01-15 15:39 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Bluetooth Software
2008-01-15 15:39 . 2008-01-15 15:39 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\DigitalPersona
2008-01-15 15:39 . 2008-01-15 15:39 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\AVG7
2008-01-15 15:39 . 2008-01-15 15:39 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\Administrator\Application Data\ATI
2008-01-14 23:40 . 2003-06-25 16:05	266,360	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\TweakUI.exe
2008-01-14 23:40 . 2002-06-21 15:09	160,217	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\PowerToysLicense.rtf
2008-01-14 22:54 . 2008-01-14 22:56	754	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\WORDPAD.INI
2008-01-13 11:23 . 2008-01-13 11:24 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\Media Player Classic
2008-01-13 11:22 . 2008-01-13 11:22 d--------	C:\Program Files\XP Codec Pack
2008-01-13 11:22 . 2007-08-18 00:54	380,928	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\ac3filter.acm
2008-01-13 10:47 . 2008-01-13 10:47 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Citrix
2008-01-13 10:46 . 2008-01-13 10:46 d--------	C:\Program Files\Citrix
2008-01-13 10:46 . 2008-01-13 10:46	60,968	--a------	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\GoToAssistDownloadHelper.exe
2008-01-10 22:29 . 2008-01-10 23:04 d--------	C:\vcs5BGEffects
2008-01-10 22:27 . 2008-01-10 22:46 d--------	C:\Program Files\AV Vcs 6.0 DIAMOND
2008-01-10 17:29 . 2008-01-10 17:29	54,608	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\xfcodec.dll
2008-01-08 12:13 . 2008-01-08 12:13 d--------	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!
2008-01-04 15:46 . 2008-01-04 15:46 d--------	C:\Program Files\AeriaGames
2008-01-04 09:00 . 2008-01-04 09:00 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe
2008-01-04 08:58 . 2008-01-04 08:58	983	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\mozver.dat
2008-01-01 13:16 . 2008-01-20 01:23 d--------	C:\Program Files\Winamp Remote
2008-01-01 13:16 . 2008-01-01 13:18 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\OrbNetworks
2008-01-01 13:15 . 2008-01-05 16:26 d--------	C:\Program Files\Winamp
2008-01-01 13:15 . 2008-01-01 13:28 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\Winamp
2007-12-31 15:35 . 2007-12-31 15:35 d--------	C:\Program Files\Google
2007-12-28 09:18 . 2007-12-28 09:18	54,156	--ah-----	C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.qfn
2007-12-28 09:18 . 2007-12-28 09:18	1,409	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\QTFont.for
2007-12-28 09:14 . 2007-12-28 09:14 d--------	C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update
2007-12-28 09:14 . 2007-12-28 09:14 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple
2007-12-26 07:55 . 2007-12-26 07:55 d--------	C:\Program Files\MSXML 4.0
2007-12-25 15:43 . 2007-12-25 15:44 d--------	C:\Program Files\CyberLink
2007-12-25 15:20 . 2006-12-05 19:52	505	--a------	C:\unPDVDDX.iss
2007-12-25 13:10 . 2008-01-20 20:14 d--------	C:\MDT
2007-12-25 12:37 . 2007-12-25 12:37 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\CyberLink
2007-12-25 12:37 . 2007-12-25 12:37 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\CyberLink
2007-12-25 12:33 . 2007-12-25 12:33 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dell
2007-12-25 12:33 . 2006-10-20 17:23	44,544	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxml4a.dll
2007-12-25 12:13 . 2007-12-25 12:13 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared
2007-12-25 12:13 . 2007-12-25 12:13 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\InstallShield
2007-12-25 12:09 . 2007-12-25 12:12 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Roxio
2007-12-25 12:05 . 2007-12-25 12:09 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sonic Shared
2007-12-25 12:05 . 2007-12-25 12:05 d--------	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared
2007-12-25 12:05 . 2007-12-25 12:05 d--------	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sonic
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2007-12-25 12:27 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLA
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2007-12-25 12:13 d--------	C:\Program Files\Roxio
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2006-07-21 11:21	99,176	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DRVMCDB.SYS
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2006-10-26 16:21	92,920	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\DLA.EXE
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2006-10-26 16:21	56,056	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLAAPI_W.DLL
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2007-02-09 12:34	51,768	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DRVNDDM.SYS
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2007-02-08 20:05	28,120	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DLARTL_M.SYS
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2007-02-08 20:05	12,856	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DLACDBHM.SYS
2007-12-25 12:04 . 2007-12-25 12:04	120	--a------	C:\WINDOWS\wininit.ini
2007-12-21 18:31 . 2007-12-21 18:31 d--------	C:\WINDOWS\Sun

.
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Find3M Report ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
2008-01-21 03:14	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\BitTorrent
2008-01-21 03:12	0	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\lvuvc.hs
2008-01-21 03:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\DNA
2008-01-20 05:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\avg7
2008-01-17 08:28	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\Xfire
2008-01-15 00:36	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Live Safety Center
2008-01-14 23:16	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\Xfire
2008-01-11 18:20	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\BitTorrent
2008-01-11 18:19	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies
2008-01-11 18:18	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\Curse
2008-01-11 18:17	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation
2008-01-11 18:15	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\Ventrilo
2008-01-11 05:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\AVG7
2008-01-09 02:51	---------	d-----r	C:\Program Files\World of Warcraft
2008-01-07 03:09	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DriftCity
2007-12-27 23:27	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\Ventrilo
2007-12-25 22:20	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information
2007-12-25 19:11	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield
2007-12-20 22:58	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\DirectX
2007-12-20 22:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\NHN Corporation
2007-12-20 22:55	---------	d--h--w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\ijjigame
2007-12-20 22:54	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\IJJIGame
2007-12-20 19:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\ijji
2007-12-20 19:32	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\NHN USA
2007-12-20 05:26	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DNA
2007-12-19 14:45	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Wise Installation Wizard
2007-12-19 01:55	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\DivX
2007-12-18 05:59	---------	d-----r	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\Brother
2007-12-18 05:44	0	---ha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\MsftWdf_Kernel_01005_Coinstaller_Critical.Wdf
2007-12-18 05:44	0	---ha-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\Msft_Kernel_NuidFltr_01005.Wdf
2007-12-18 05:39	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd
2007-12-17 07:56	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DivX
2007-12-17 01:44	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works
2007-12-17 01:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft CAPICOM 2.1.0.2
2007-12-16 08:51	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Live
2007-12-16 08:07	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM
2007-12-16 07:56	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\Xfire
2007-12-16 07:55	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\DigitalPersona
2007-12-16 07:17	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Blizzard Entertainment
2007-12-16 06:42	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Logishrd
2007-12-16 06:34	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Logitech
2007-12-16 06:34	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\Xfire
2007-12-16 06:34	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Logitech
2007-12-16 06:22	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona
2007-12-16 03:29	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft SQL Server Compact Edition
2007-12-16 03:22	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar
2007-12-16 03:22	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Live Favorites
2007-12-16 03:20	---------	dcsh--w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\WindowsLiveInstaller
2007-12-16 03:02	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\Leadertech
2007-12-16 02:57	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\WLInstaller
2007-12-15 17:54	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
2007-12-15 16:13	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\NetworkService\Application Data\AVG7
2007-12-15 15:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSXML 6.0
2007-12-15 15:34	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\MSBuild
2007-12-15 15:31	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
2007-12-15 15:22	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Java
2007-12-15 15:04	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Windows Media Connect 2
2007-12-15 11:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync
2007-12-15 11:40	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\L&H
2007-12-15 11:37	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Microsoft.NET
2007-12-15 11:29	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java
2007-12-15 11:28	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\CONEXANT
2007-12-15 11:23	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\SigmaTel
2007-12-15 11:19	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Dell
2007-12-15 11:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\LocalService\Application Data\AVG7
2007-12-15 11:18	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Grisoft
2007-12-15 11:14	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Synaptics
2007-12-15 11:13	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\Broadcom
2007-12-15 11:12	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\DIFX
2007-12-15 11:10	---------	d-----w	C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Application Data\ATI
2007-12-15 11:00	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\AMD
2007-12-15 10:48	5	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\DELL_INS_1501.MRK
2007-12-15 10:48	5	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\1028_DELL_INS_1501.MRK
2007-12-15 10:38	---------	d--h--w	C:\Program Files\Uninstall Information
2007-12-15 10:19	---------	d-----w	C:\Program Files\microsoft frontpage
2007-10-24 00:06	585,728	----a-w	C:\WINDOWS\WLXPGSS.SCR
.

((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((( Reg Loading Points ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
.
.
*Note* empty entries & legit default entries are not shown 
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe" [2004-08-04 03:00 15360]
"MsnMsgr"="C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Messenger\MsnMsgr.exe" [2007-10-18 11:34 5724184]
"CurseClient"="C:\Program Files\Curse\CurseClient.exe" [2007-11-01 15:57 479744]
"BitTorrent DNA"="C:\Program Files\DNA\btdna.exe" [2007-12-19 22:26 290112]
"BitTorrent"="C:\Program Files\BitTorrent\bittorrent.exe" [2007-11-27 15:45 588080]
"Orb"="C:\Program Files\Winamp Remote\bin\OrbTray.exe" [2007-12-17 18:02 471040]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"IMJPMIG8.1"="C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.exe" [2004-08-04 03:00 208952]
"PHIME2002ASync"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.exe" [2004-08-04 03:00 455168]
"PHIME2002A"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.exe" [2004-08-04 03:00 455168]
"ATICCC"="C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\CLIStart.exe" [2006-05-10 10:12 90112]
"SynTPEnh"="C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe" [2006-03-08 12:48 761947]
"AVG7_CC"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgcc.exe" [2007-12-21 09:14 579072]
"Broadcom Wireless Manager UI"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\WLTRAY.exe" [2007-03-16 18:10 1392640]
"SigmatelSysTrayApp"="stsystra.exe" [2006-07-27 14:19 282624 C:\WINDOWS\stsystra.exe]
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_03\bin\jusched.exe" [2007-09-25 01:11 132496]
"MsmqIntCert"="regsvr32 /s mqrt.dll" []
"DiskeeperSystray"="C:\Program Files\Diskeeper Corporation\Diskeeper\DkIcon.exe" [2005-11-22 17:38 221184]
"DPAgnt"="C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DPAgnt.exe" [2004-10-13 18:24 913408]
"LogitechCommunicationsManager"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\LogiShrd\LComMgr\Communications_Helper.exe" [2007-10-25 16:33 563984]
"LogitechQuickCamRibbon"="C:\Program Files\Logitech\QuickCam\Quickcam.exe" [2007-10-25 16:37 2178832]
"BluetoothAuthenticationAgent"="bthprops.cpl" [2004-08-04 00:56 110592 C:\WINDOWS\system32\bthprops.cpl]
"ISUSPM Startup"="C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\INSTAL~1\UPDATE~1\ISUSPM.exe" [2006-10-03 11:35 221184]
"ISUSScheduler"="C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\UpdateService\issch.exe" [2006-10-03 11:37 81920]
"WinampAgent"="C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe" [2007-12-20 08:16 37376]
"Adobe Reader Speed Launcher"="C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe" [2007-10-10 19:51 39792]
"PDVDDXSrv"="C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe" [2006-10-20 17:23 118784]

[HKEY_USERS\.DEFAULT\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"CTFMON.EXE"="C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTFMON.EXE" [2004-08-04 03:00 15360]
"AVG7_Run"="C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgw.exe" [2007-12-15 09:16 219136]

C:\Documents and Settings\AU518987077\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Xfire.lnk - C:\Program Files\Xfire\xfire.exe [2008-01-10 17:29:50 2872144]

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Start Menu\Programs\Startup\
Bluetooth.lnk - C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\BTTray.exe [2006-09-18 17:43:08 561213]
Task Manager.lnk - C:\WINDOWS\system32\procexp.exe [2007-12-15 20:02:44 3564584]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\DPWLN ]
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DPWLEvHd.dll 2004-10-13 18:29 102400 C:\WINDOWS\system32\DPWLEvHd.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\winlogon\notify\GoToAssist]
C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\480\G2AWinLogon.dll 2008-01-13 10:46 10792 C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\480\g2awinlogon.dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\shared tools\msconfig\startupreg\PDVDDXSrv]
--------- 2006-10-20 17:23 118784 C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe

R1 DLARTL_M;DLARTL_M;C:\WINDOWS\system32\Drivers\DLARTL_M.SYS [2007-02-08 20:05]
R2 SMTPSVC;Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP);C:\WINDOWS\system32\inetsrv\inetinfo.exe [2004-08-04 03:00]
R3 dpK0Bx01;Fingerprint Reader Filter Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\dpK0Bx01.sys [2004-08-04 16:58]
R3 UsbdpFP;Fingerprint Reader Class Driver;C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\UsbdpFP.sys [2004-08-04 16:59]
S3 GoToAssist;GoToAssist;"C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\480\g2aservice.exe" Start=service []
S3 p2pgasvc;Peer Networking Group Authentication;C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2004-08-04 03:00]
S3 p2pimsvc;Peer Networking Identity Manager;C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2004-08-04 03:00]
S3 p2psvc;Peer Networking;C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2004-08-04 03:00]
S3 PNRPSvc;Peer Name Resolution Protocol;C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe [2004-08-04 03:00]

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\software\microsoft\windows nt\currentversion\svchost]
p2psvc	REG_MULTI_SZ p2psvc p2pimsvc p2pgasvc PNRPSvc

.
Contents of the 'Scheduled Tasks' folder
"2008-01-15 02:18:30 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\AppleSoftwareUpdate.job"
- C:\Program Files\Apple Software Update\SoftwareUpdate.exe
"2008-01-21 03:09:02 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Check Updates for Windows Live Toolbar.job"
- C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\MSNTBUP.EXE
"2008-01-15 10:58:31 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\Spybot - Search & Destroy - Scheduled Task.job"
- C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SpybotSD.exe
"2008-01-21 01:12:25 C:\WINDOWS\Tasks\User_Feed_Synchronization-{1B39010F-8E25-4BC5-A434-BEEF33C1F7F0}.job"
- C:\WINDOWS\system32\msfeedssync.exe
.
**************************************************************************

catchme 0.3.1344 W2K/XP/Vista - rootkit/stealth malware detector by Gmer, http://www.gmer.net
Rootkit scan 2008-01-20 20:14:30
Windows 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 NTFS

scanning hidden processes ...

scanning hidden autostart entries ...

scanning hidden files ...

scan completed successfully 
hidden files: 0

**************************************************************************
.
--------------------- DLLs Loaded Under Running Processes ---------------------

PROCESS: C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE [6.00.2900.3156]
-> C:\WINDOWS\system32\DLAAPI_W.DLL
-> C:\Program Files\DigitalPersona\Bin\DpOFeedb.dll
-> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\FakeAvRenderer.dll
-> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\ROXIPP41.dll
-> C:\Program Files\Common Files\Roxio Shared\9.0\DLLShared\LayoutDll9.dll
-> C:\Program Files\WIDCOMM\Bluetooth Software\btkeyind.dll
.
Completion time: 2008-01-20 20:18:18 - machine was rebooted
ComboFix-quarantined-files.txt 2008-01-21 03:18:15
.
2008-01-09 02:06:24	--- E O F ---


----------



## AU518987077 (Jan 21, 2008)

a quick look at my programs folder, i notice folders i don't recognize 
c:\program files\...

C:\Program Files\DIFX
C:\Program Files\DIFX\7B44739871F4D539FA473F57A832EA4B6A59EF06 (1 Driver package installer [dpinst])
C:\Program Files\DIFX\UninstallScripts (1 File)

C:\Program Files\MSBuild
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft\Windows Workflow Foundation
C:\Program Files\MSBuild\Microsoft\Windows Workflow Foundation\v3.0 (2 *.Targets)

C:\Program Files\MSXML 4.0

C:\Program Files\MSXML 6.0
C:\Program Files\MSXML 6.0\EULA (1 *txt)

C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0 (24 *.DLL 1 *.xml
C:\Program Files\Reference Assemblies\Microsoft\Framework\v3.0\RedistList (1 *.XML)

my server setup tech said that all but the DIFX directory's the remaining shown directories here may have been a cross installation of Microsoft SQL on a networked tower within my work group, but they don't know why it installers on my program files, the files that are there


----------

